# SONY A290...need some advice



## henryalg01 (Aug 26, 2012)

hi ... i want to know if Sony A290 is good camera for newbie or not...thx before
I need to buy new cam pls choice for me good for outdoor and indoor :

Sony a290
canon 600
nikon 3200


----------



## unpopular (Aug 26, 2012)

It does not really matter. These entry level cameras are all pretty much the same with the same kind of limitations. 

Plus I am not 100% confident about Sony anymore. If you don't mind changing later on maybe Sony would be a good option on a budget, but if you're looking to start a lens collection you might want to consider Nikon and Canon.


----------



## henryalg01 (Aug 26, 2012)

unpopular said:


> It does not really matter. These entry level cameras are all pretty much the same with the same kind of limitations.
> 
> Plus I am not 100% confident about Sony anymore. If you don't mind changing later on maybe Sony would be a good option on a budget, but if you're looking to start a lens collection you might want to consider Nikon and Canon.



can you give me  some reason about "you not 100% confident about sony anymore" ?
just curious


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know. They're rumored to be doing some kind of weird stuff, like downloadable apps and stuff, nikon is doing it to - but only on their P&S. The A99 I have a suspicion might be vaporware, or at least something very different than what people are expecting - though I* very well *could be wrong on this one. They don't seem to have much interest in the professional market - and I think they are under estimating how important that is to everyday consumers.

The older sony DSLRs deliver good, useable images - especially at lower ISO's - at a disproportionately low price. But I'd be a little concerned about getting into sony right now as a long term option.

Have you considered NEX? The cool thing about mirrorless cameras is that you can put any lens you want on them. There is even an AF adapter for Canon lenses.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2012)

scratch that about the a99 - looks like there will be a statement made my sony next month.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would a a290 be your first choice for sony? Especially at this point in the game?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 28, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. Seems like an odd choice.


----------



## henryalg01 (Aug 30, 2012)

i tried it before and kinda easy to use and good price , my friend bought it for around $47-50 a290 including 3 lense 18-55 , 18-200, and i don't know the last one ...you can make everything like bubble or dish eye...small but big, 1st its like "insane that's not cheap but verycheap" ...but i made up my mind....i'll pick Canon 600D...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah. Your buddy got the deal of teh century by the sounds of it. You'll be able to pick up any obscure sony model - and there are lots of them - cheap as dirt, but to get three lenses along with it, that's pretty unusual ... unless the lenses are like mid-90's Tamrons.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 30, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Yeah. Your buddy got the deal of teh century by the sounds of it. You'll be able to pick up any obscure sony model - and there are lots of them - cheap as dirt, but to get three lenses along with it, that's pretty unusual ... unless the lenses are like mid-90's Tamrons.



Those I can guarentee were cheap-o sony lenses. Hints why they were so cheap. Now if he would sell the motor for $50 with those to you then that would be a good deal.


----------



## henryalg01 (Aug 31, 2012)

lol my bad its $470-500 ahahaha sorryyyyy...
$1 = Rp.9450,-
 yeah its around $500 Sony a290 packet kit ( 3 lens)


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 31, 2012)

henryalg01 said:


> lol my bad its $470-500 ahahaha sorryyyyy...
> $1 = Rp.9450,-
> yeah its around $500 Sony a290 packet kit ( 3 lens)



Not a great deal for an outdated unit with nothing but kit lenses.


----------



## Usul (Nov 23, 2012)

I use Sony A290 about 1 year. I think it's not bad camera for a begginer. It have some interesting functions wich you won't find in the lowprice cameras from Canon and Nikon, can make good quality photos for a decent price. But ofcourse there are some disadvantages:
- bad and slow autofocus
- no video
- not usefull flash operating
- no liveview (i think it's important for amateurs)
So if you are going to devote yourself to photography you better buy Nicon or Canon, becouse when you decide change your camera to something better your optics won't become useless.


----------

